# new breeder in peterborough :)



## arcticfox (Jul 29, 2013)

me and my partner have decided to start up our own mousery. We live in peterborough and are starting breeding in the next two weeks, we currently have our own website under maintenance where we will show our boys and girls and the babies, and keep you updated on whats going on . Our website is pboromousery.moonfruit.com, like i said under maintenance so more to put on , please feel free to contact us about anything our details are on our website and facebook page.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats and good luck!
This is a AMAZING FORUM!!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks pretty good! Welcome to the forum. :3


----------



## arcticfox (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you  we're both so excited


----------

